# XDS Cleaning, Striker



## dereckbc (Jan 2, 2016)

OK I have a new XDS 3.3 9mm. Really like the gun so far. Initially I had some problems with spent shells failing to eject. Not jams, just have to rack the slide to clear the shell. At the advice of Springfield I applied a little extra oil to the barrel and rails, then ran 500 rounds to break the gun in. It worked as far as I can tell. It never failed to eject with extra oil. 

So no wit is time to clean it up, and in Springfield's owner manual it specifically states not to oil the striker chamber. I sort of understand that as oil attracts dirt and slows the striker action down. As a result of the extra oil I added, oil has migrated inside the striker cylinder. I know how to remove the striker by taking off the back plate off that secures the striker in the chamber. So I can clean with a degreaser solvent. Having said that my mind wonders how can one stop corrosion, rust, and excessive ware if you are not suppose to use oil or grease? It would leave bare steel. 

Is there something else one can use?

All comments welcome and thank you in advance.


----------



## Nano (Feb 18, 2012)

It has been a while since I have been back to this forum. Since no one responded to your post I thought I would answer it. I have two striker fired pistols, a Beretta Nano and a Springfield XDs 45 3.3. As said, the striker channel needs to be very dry. Each time I clean my guns, after each range trip, I use Hoppe's Blast and Shine to flush out the striker channel. It is solvent only and drys almost instantly. With the slide off and the barrel removed I use the can with red straw attached to force solvent into the hole where the firing pin is located. A short 1 second blast is sufficient. Caution, don't get the solvent in your eyes. This will dissolve any oil and flush the contaminates out.

The striker that runs in the channel is designed to run dry. There is no need to worry about it as long as you keep it clean and dry. The Nano has been fired 1577 times and no problems with the striker.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I wipe the striker parts with a patch that has a bit of Break Free on it, leaving a very thin trace of lube. If you see the lube, there is too much of it.


----------

